# Chase AGR Credit Card question - convenience checks?



## Cascadia (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm sure the answer to this question is no, but I'll ask anyway!

Does anyone know if the convenience checks issued by Chase for my AGR card account, earn Amtrak points?

I really doubt if they would, and of course I can call and ask Chase, but I thought I would pose the question here in case others are wondering the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 29, 2009)

Cascadia said:


> I'm sure the answer to this question is no, but I'll ask anyway!
> Does anyone know if the convenience checks issued by Chase for my AGR card account, earn Amtrak points?
> 
> I really doubt if they would, and of course I can call and ask Chase, but I thought I would pose the question here in case others are wondering the same thing.
> ...


No, the do not. Checks are a form of a cash advance. Cash advances do not earn points.


----------



## Cascadia (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi PRR60, Thanks for your answer, I was sure that was the case, but hey it never hurts to ask


----------



## sechs (Mar 29, 2009)

You may wish to read and understand the card's terms and conditions. They tuck plenty of interest gotchas in those things.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 30, 2009)

sechs said:


> You may wish to read and understand the card's terms and conditions. They tuck plenty of interest gotchas in those things.


You are so right! I especially like the term "convenience check". Convenient for the bank, maybe. They accrue finance charges from day one. Those checks are like legal loansharking.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 30, 2009)

The easier it is to use, the more profitable for THEM. I rip them up as soon as I see them.


----------



## Cascadia (Mar 31, 2009)

I hear you about the usual rip-off nature of convenience checks, but they sent me some with a 3% transaction fee and fixed 3.99% APR til March, 2011. I might transfer a higher interest balance, not sure.


----------



## sechs (Apr 1, 2009)

In general, if the offer has an uncapped (no limit) transaction fee, then the balance that you're transferring has to have a pretty hefty interest rate. Not only are you agreeing to pay that fee upfront, but you're also likely to end up paying interest on it -- a double whammy.

You really shouldn't be carrying high-interest rate balances on credit cards, but if you do, I'd suggest trying to negotiate a lower rate first.


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 1, 2009)

I had an offer from Bank of America to transfer balance to my credit card with a 3% transfer fee with no interest for one year.

That would be equal to 3% interest (total even though it is a declining balance) compared to the normal interest rate of 8 to 12 percent on an annual basis.

It's a good deal if you need to do it, but the best deal is to get your points and pay off the card each month.


----------

